# cancelled Clearwater Florida Swap Meet March 22



## TheFizzer (Mar 12, 2020)

This is not my swap meet but there is a swap meet going on with car parts, motorcycle parts, die cast cars & more & I'll be there set up with vintage bicycle parts for sale.  Its Sunday March 22.  All the details are on the flyer.


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 18, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> This is not my swap meet but there is a swap meet going on with car parts, motorcycle parts, die cast cars & more & I'll be there set up with vintage bicycle parts for sale.  Its Sunday March 22.  All the details are on the flyer.
> 
> View attachment 1154617



Cancelled


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 19, 2020)

Dang I was planning on going


----------

